# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Bitcoin Interview with Ron Paul

## muh_roads

Part 1





Part 2




Come join the other conversations...
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...yptocurrencies

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is the first time I'm aware of Ron interviewing anyone on Bitcoin. This is a good starter for the many people here that haven't taken Bitcoin too seriously yet. Everybody should have some of these in their portfolio, the price is ideal for an entry point if you've seen the charts over the last year +. https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/btcusd

Should you decide to get some, go get a wallet @ http://www.coinbase.com and you can easily link up your checking account to your wallet and then w/i 3-5 days you can then purchase if you want. There are other methods but this is the easiest and safest for new folks. I'd also go to the settings and enable 2-factor authentication which will double encrypt your wallet which is a fancy way of saying upon entry to your wallet, a text will be sent to your phone or email in order to open your wallet.

----------


## Nolan

Seems a little bit scammy. I don't understand why Ron is going these promos. He's not desperate for cash.

----------

